

Tetris clones yanked from android store - spot
http://www.androidguys.com/2010/05/27/dmca-notice-wipes-35-tetris-clones-android-market/

======
spot
What's interesting here is they used a DMCA takedown, but gameplay cannot be
copyrighted. Most of the clones did infringe on the "Tetris" trademark, but
some did not.

~~~
dminor
The letter doesn't state anything about gameplay -- it's possible the graphics
were similar to the original.

